# Beautiful Raven (pic heavy)



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Picking this beautiful girl up on the 24th I can hardly wait! Also a little nervous and hoping introductions with my current GSD go well.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

happyblond said:


> Picking this beautiful girl up on the 24th I can hardly wait! Also a little nervous and hoping introductions with my current GSD go well.
> View attachment 558976


If you REALLY want it to go well, you have to BELIEVE IT WILL! If you're anxious at all, your dog will pick up on it! So don't be! They'll love each other


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for your words of encouragement I will try my hardest to believe it will go well as there really is no reason it won't,
my boy has lived with other dogs his whole life, he has his doggie friends over occasionally and absolutely loves puppy's!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable congratulations!!!! All will go awesome! I remember being nervous bringing Luna home. I knew though once max knew she was one of the tribe they would be good friends. They are five and three now and still run around like loons and have fun with each other. The chihuahua never to thrilled about any of shepherd additions but deals with it


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you so much these are the exact things I need to hear  I'm really hoping they become good friends just got to take things one day at a time,
I'm not sure my cat will be to pleased about the new addition lol but I'm sure she will cope.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I brought a new GSD pup home to meet my 5 year old (both males) and they get along great. Older dog was a bit aloof for a week and they still get along even better when outdoors because the young one (now just turned 5 months) is a real pest to him in the house. We still have the living/dining room boarded off to the pup so the old boys jumps the barrier when he needs some rest lol

2 GSD dogs are the best things ever.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

This is Raven she arrived home today she's so sweet and very loving confident and watchful she has pretty much settled in already.
Introductions went really well with my resedent GSD Clay so I'm really pleased about that
We are going to be keeping them separated with baby gates for a few days and then limited interactions until we are absolutely sure there will be no problems but so far so good 
I'm already exhausted lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

One of those faces you just want to kiss and smush! Congrats!


----------



## April0411 (Apr 21, 2020)

How sweet is that little face 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Raven is beautiful! Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

If Raven goes missing, Don't look at me.

Oh My, how can you not hug and kiss that little noggin.

Is that baby hair or is she a long coat? just Darling!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Adorable!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Awww, I'm melting, they're both beautiful.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Orphan Heidi said:


> If Raven goes missing, Don't look at me.
> 
> Oh My, how can you not hug and kiss that little noggin.
> 
> Is that baby hair or is she a long coat? just Darling!


Haha take her she's a little demon 
I think she is going to have a plush type of coat but we will see.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Cute pup! Have fun you guys!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd share some photo's of Raven from today, my goodness she is a little cutie! She doesn't stay still for long and she has the cutest quirk when you stroke her she will start fleaing you


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello again everyone just wanted to share some more photos of Raven she is now almost 9 weeks old she's a little terror but I love her x


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Gotta be the most photogenic pup ever!!! That face sure doesn't look like a TERROR. More like a sweet angel.


----------



## Stegman17 (Apr 11, 2020)

She is so cute!!!! I have a 10 wk old male and I get the terror side!!! LOL <3


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Gotta be the most photogenic pup ever!!! That face sure doesn't look like a TERROR. More like a sweet angel.


Thank you! She is absolutely a sweet angel when she's sleeping lol no really she's definitely a keeper she has a great personality she loves to eat the daisy's and other common lawn flower we try to stop her but at this point she's more flower than dog.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Just quick snap of Clay and Raven.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Fluffs!!! I see fluffs😍!!


----------



## Luisaf4 (Jul 5, 2016)

Everyone meet Raven. She’s 3 months old and very well behaved!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The fun starts!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a happy face! Congratulations on the new puppy!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello cute pup!...I have an 11 week old GSD also named Raven


----------



## CynthiaRockysMom (Apr 21, 2020)

Raven is adorable... oh my what big PAWS you have my dear!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of Raven from today and one of her and my boy Clay from the other day, she is just over 11 weeks now.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Cute puppy and handsome adult!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you both, they are as thick as thieves already my big guy let's her get away with to much 😅


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Just wanted to post some recent pictures of Raven my 3 month old , she's such a sassy girl she's currently 29lbs not sure how tall as she doesn't stand still for a minute,
I absolutely adore her and I can't believe how smart she is, she is my first female GSD as I've always had male's 
she's got some fun quirks to her 😊


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you! I'm super curious to see what her colours will be her father is a fairly dark sable her mum is on the lighter side, Raven herself was fairly dark up until about 6 weeks.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

How could you not want to pet that? Beautiful


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I could be wrong but the way I understand it, what you are seeing is almost all undercoat and it is the outer coat growing in that produces the color change.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

That’s undercoat.

She’ll still be gorgeous. 

Enjoy the ride. She’ll look somewhat like her real self between 15-18 months.

Best of luck w her.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Gorgeous little lady you have there, she's gonna turn heads when she gets her mature coat


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments I always enjoy reading them 😁


----------



## Woodstock69 (Jun 29, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you 😊


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Raven is looking like a proper little German shepherd dog she is currently just over 3 months old 14kg and 17.5 inch tall....I just really like this photo I took yesterday it's my favourite at the moment so I just wanted to share it...thank you for taking the time to have a look 😊


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is so cute!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Ears are a little big huh? Lol😂😂


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What a cutie pie, so pretty in pink 😁


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

delightful


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Stuckey said:


> Ears are a little big huh? Lol😂😂


😂yeah just a bit🤣


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your reply's x


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello everyone just thought I'd update this thread with some new photos of Raven from today 😊
She hasn't changed much in the way of colour she's getting some slight black on her front knees and some pencil toe's but as far as I can tell that's about it, still super curious to see what colour she will settle on.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

What a cutie!😊


----------



## Glenn Batson (Dec 1, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## Memememe (Jun 18, 2020)

Absolutly adorable!


----------

